# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Trendafili i kuq me arome Shqiperie - ndarja proze 2010

## shigjeta

*TRËNDAFILI I KUQ ME AROMË SHQIPËRIE*

-Nga fundi i muajit dhjetor erdha në Amerikë, përkatësisht  në Filadelfija. Nuk e pata lehtë të ndahem  nga atdheu im i shtrenjtë.
Që të mos shkëputem fare nga djepi im i rritës e këputa një trëndafil të kuq, shumë të bukur, që ne shqiptarët e mbajmë si lule mbi lulet. Gjatë gjithë rrugës e mbaja me kujdes atë lulen tashmë të shenjtë për mua, që te mos vyshkej. Edhe ajo më mbante me aromën e vendit tim. Të dyja e ndihmonim njëra -tjetrën.
-E mora lulen ta mbjell në vazo të vogël .Çuditërisht edhe pse kaluan disa ditë dheu, ku unë e mbolla  lulen, ende e ruana ngrohtësinë, ashtu siç ishte kur e mora nga toka nënë. Si unë ashtu edhe trëndafili u drobitëm paksa. Nuk e patëm lehtë të përballonim ndarjen nga ngrohtësia e vendit, ku kishim mbirë dhe rritur. Për këtë e ndjej dhe trëndafilin, e shikoj si dritat e syve. Të dyja prore e ndjemë këtë shqetësim, mbase ndërruam vendin.
-Mos je e zemëruar me mua?- e pyeta. Ç'farë ke moj zemër?...Çelu pra!... Duhet t'i japësh vetes forcëA nuk më shikon mua?!...Edhe këtu jemi mirë, po na urojnë mirëseardhjePra të lutem, mos më lerë!.. Era jote më frymëzon. Era jote është era e atdheut tonë. Këndellu!...Mos më lerë në këtë hall. Çbëj unë pa ty!?... e luta e emocionuar.
Luja ime ishte e vetme nuk kishte shoqëri me lule të tjera. Mendova dhe vendosa të bleja lule trëndafili. Si t'më kishte ndjerë. Të nesërmen ishte më i freskët, më i bukur, ishte gjithë gaz. Dola nga shtëpia dhe u nisa për në shitoren që mbante lule. Ç'të shikoja - lule shumë të bukura. Nuk dija  cilën ta merrja, megjithatë morra një lule te bardhë dhe një lule vjollce, lulet që unë i kam për zemër.
Me padurim u nisa për në shtëpi. Kisha vendosur t'i bëja trëndafilit një befasi të këndëshme.U futa në shtëpi dhe sa hapa derën fryu një fllad i lehtë dhe të tria lulet u përkulën pak, sikur u përshëndetën me njëra-tjetrën.Të them të drejtën trëndafili i vendit tim kishte një ndryshim. Ishte më i bukur, kishte një aromë që të mahniste. Kështu lulja ime filloi një jetë me shoqëri në gjininë e vet. Për ardhjen tonë filluan të na vizitonin dhe të na uronin mirëseardhjen. Kuptohet, patriotët e mi.
Kush vinte tek  unë shikonte  trëndafilin me dashamirësi dhe me mallë .


-Ky është trëndafili ynë.- më tha një shoqe.  -O sa mirë ke bërë, na e hoqe pak mallin e atdheut.  thonin me nostalgji. Disa e shikonin dhe me xhelozi,  dhe nuk nguronin të më pyesnin.
-Akoma vazhdon t'i me pasionin per lulet!?!
-Ju pëlqejnë?-  i u drejtohesha pak si me habi për pyetjet që mi bënin.
  Trëndafilit nuk ia ngritja shumë vlerat për të mos i  mërzitur lulet e reja qe unë bleva këtu.
Vizitat vazhdonin dhe lulet konkuronin.
Një shoqe më ftoi në shtëpinë e saj për të më treguar se edhe ajo kishte lule në shtëpi.
-A ke dëshirë të vizitosh shtëpinë time për të parë lulet që kam?
Me kënaqësi e pranova ftesën. Kishte lule të bukura.
 Më erdhi në mendje për të organizuar një sfilatë për lulet. Jo për ndonjë gjë, por më tepër e kisha për lulen e Shqipërisë, për lulen e qytetit tim Shkodër, që mos të ndjehej ndryshe nga shoqet e saja, mos të ndjehej si në tokë të huaj dhe, fillova lëvizjen time të parë duke i telefonuar shoqet dhe duke ua treguar dëshirën time - për sfilatën e luleve.
-Është mirë të ftojmë në këtë sfilatë edhe amerikane . më tha një shoqe.

Ndjehesha e lumtur se mu realizua dëshira.
Atë ditë të bukur me diell dhe me një freski të këndëshme , u veshëm bukur me shije për të respektuar familjet e luleve dhe jo per t'i konkuruar.
 Të gjitha shoqet sollën nëpër kutija lulet e tyre. Të gjitha ishin shumë të bukura -gjithsesi s'ka se si të ishte ndryshe, ishin lule.
-Përpak harrova. Zgjodhëm dhe një juri e cila përbëhej nga dy shqiptare, dy amerikane, një italiane dhe një meksikane. Dy prej tyre unë i kisha komshi.
Me emocione filloi dhe sfilata. U futën lulet e para të cilat shoqëroheshin nga kujdestarja e tyre me kolor të gjelber, blu dhe rozë.
-Rradhën e ka e dyta me lulet e saja me kolor  te verdhë, jeshile dhe portokalli.
-Vazhdoi e treta me kolore të bukura, dhe e katërta dhe mbas këtyre me erdhi mua rradha.
Të them të drejtën nga emocionet u skuqa dhe u mbulova me djersë, mendoja që medoemos ta merrte kurorën e luleve trendafili im. Jo për të treguar egoizëm, po për të triumfuar drejtësia e sfilatës.
 Një vajzë e re si lule iu drejtua pjesëmarrësve:
-Ta presim këtë zonjë me duartrokitje se e kemi të re në këtë shoqëri.
           Duartrokitjet  mi larguan pak emocionet .U futa me shumë modesti. Lulet i kisha vendosur në një shportë pa zbukurime që të dilnin në plan të parë lulet e mia. Me dukej trendafili si më elegant, me një kolor te çuditshëm, të kuq të forte, në florishent që të vriste sytë , sa dhe ngjyra e saj reflektonte të sytë e mi. Edhe dy lulet e tjera me kolor të bardhë dhe vjollce ishin shumë të bukura sikur edhe ato buzeqeshnin.
Nuk mund ta fsheh, zemra më rrihte për trëndafilin dhe sytë nuk ia ndaja. Ia bëja me shenjë po dhe ajo sikur më shikonte me butësi, si me një përgjigje të ngrohtë.
Salla buçiti nga duartrokitjet për të vetmen arsye se ambienti u mbush me aromën e Shqiperisë nga trendafili im. U lumturova por gjthsesi dhe nguroja. Mua mu duk se mbarova me sukses.
Mbas meje vazhduan sfilatën dhe lule të tjera.
Erdhi momenti i mbarimit. Diçka nuk po shkonte.
Disa pjesëmarrëse të jurisë po lëviznin të shqetësuara. U kishte dalë nga mendja kurora e çmimit. Megjithatë edhe kurora u bë gati me gjethe dhe degë ulliri të parkut
Më në fund e mori fjalen kryetarja e juries, e cila ishte amerikane dhe vazhdoi duke thene:
- Te dashur pjesëmarrës, ju falënderoj për këtë sfilatë të bukur dhe, si e tillë  është mirë të zhvillohet edhe viteve të tjera. Unë uroj t'i kemi lulet sa më të bukura dhe te shëndeteshme.
Simpas traditës do japim çmimet duke filluar nga çmimi i tretë.
-Çmimin e tretë, e merr sfilata e parë me lulet të gjelber, rozë dhe blu e shoqeruar nga kujdestarja e saj italiane.
Vendimi u përcoll me duartrokitje.
-Çmimin e dytë e marrin lulet me kolor të verdhë, jeshile dhe portokalli e shoqeruar nga kujdestarja amerikane.
Derisa unë qëndroja shumë e frikësuar dhe duart gati i bëra copë, duke i shtrënguar nga sikleti, tensioni pa gënjeshter ishte rritur, unë thoja me vete: -Hë të shkretën se mu morr fryma thuaje më !
Sakaq kryetarja e juries ia dha  me një zë të ngritur: -Çmimin e pare e merr TRËNDAFILI ME AROMË, ME NGJYRË TË KUQE NGA SHQIPËRIA!...
Nuk munda të durohem pa ia shtuar edhe  NGA SHKODRA IME!....
Zemra po me rrifte fort nga gezimi. Edhe unë ndjeva emocione si  fituesit nëpër sfilata dhe, fillova të qajë. Këto ishin emoconet e mia. Unë kisha dhe diçka më tepër - krenarinë.
Simpas traditës trëndafili duhej të bënte edhe njëherë sfilatën.
Më mbuluan me duartrokitje dhe me tufa lulesh. Për lulen më të mirë TRËNDAFILEN  E KUQE ME AROMË SHQIPËRIE
Unë bashkë me trëndafilet  e  atdheut dhe të vendlindjes sime u kthyem në shtëpi me një  fitore  dhe krenari.

----------

